# Are the Apollo's discontinued



## ifeliciano (Feb 14, 2007)

Every site I've been to that sells Berkline Ht seating is not showing the 096's anymore. Have they been discontinued ?:huh:


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

The Berklline is making the following changes:

1. The following groups are being discontinued: 075, 096, 895, 990, 45000
2. The swivel recliners on all HT groups are being dropped 
3. The armless loveseats are being dropped on the following groups: 088, 090, 091, 094, 099, 187

I can still get you any of the groups/pieces that are being dropped before the end of May.


----------

